# Do I need to switch to VISTA?



## xkm1948 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's my rigs: 

3.6GHz Q6600
ASUS Maximum Formula
4GB GSKill DDR2-1066
HIS 4870
7200.11 500GB
Antec TP3-550


I've been using XP ever since I built up my system. However, i'm wondering whether I need to switch to Visata Ultimate or not. That's gonna cost lots of bucks, however, does Vista worth it? If I wanna buy, which should I go for? 64bit or 32bit?

BTW: Are there any good deals for students to purchase Vista?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 8, 2008)

With those specs I would personally switch over to 64bit Vista.  Is it worth the cost over XP?  IMO, no.  If you have enough money to spend on a machine like that, then you have enough to buy vista.


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 8, 2008)

vista oem does not cost lots of bucks, if you want to take advantage of your hardware then yes go with vista, but what does dx10 vs dx9 mean??? not a lot at this point but its nice to know you can say u have a dx10 os and gpu lol, and more games are supporting dx10 all the time. although all of these can be run in dx9 with little drop in visuals + fps gain. 

i personally couldnt go back to xp now ive used vista for a long time, but it all boils down to preference and nothing more.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 8, 2008)

Vista is better than XP IMO, especially on a rig with that much power.
The only store-available 64-bit Vista is Ultimate (from my experiance), but I think you can get Home Premium and upgrade it to 64-bit using MS Upgrade on the internet (which will cost $$).
Either that, or go wit Linux!


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 8, 2008)

Will all the 32bit programs run smoothly on a 64bit OS?


And again, what's the difference between a 32bit Vista and a 64bit Vista?

Thanks for your answers guys!


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

idk if the Vista 32bit uses all 4GB but the 64bit should as it does in XP 64bit


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> idk if the Vista 32bit uses all 4GB but the 64bit should as it does in XP 64bit



No but it can see all of the memory w/ the latest Service Pack bu twill not use all of it... confusing for some


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 8, 2008)

I've upgraded from XP to Vista and I like it but others have even rolled back to XP.  If you go 64bit you'll have the option of installing more RAM and having it recognised by windows but you'll also have more security that you can't turn off, whereas in 32bit you can.


----------



## Polarman (Jul 9, 2008)

I use Vista Home 32 bit and i have 4GB installed. Vista only see's 3. Big deal! Everything is running numero uno. I had some small issues using 64bit with older software and games.


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 9, 2008)

Polarman said:


> I use Vista Home 32 bit and i have 4GB installed. Vista only see's 3. Big deal! Everything is running numero uno. I had some small issues using 64bit with older software and games.



Fair enough.  But people do need to be aware that the 32bit RAM limit is fast approaching and it may soon be desirable to have between 4 and 8gb of RAM on board for some applications / games!


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Made the switch to vista x64, after tweaking some of the services/options that I don't need, it's purring like a cat now, even more stable!!  running compy for more than 52 hours now and still run as good as a newly booted pc


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm, sounds good. I will switch!


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Before switching make sure your important stuff are backed up and don't install vista while your machine is overclocked


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 9, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Before switching make sure your important stuff are backed up and don't install vista while your machine is overclocked



Why? Is it gonna blow up?


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 9, 2008)

No, it's better to install os on stock rather than oc'd and experience many problems afterwards. Just a precaution to save you from more problems, remember vista is a bit touchy with oc's


----------



## panchoman (Jul 9, 2008)

imo its not worth it.. its basically xp with some new skins, styles, spyware, and bloatware. its not much of an upgrade.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 9, 2008)

^ or what he said hehe, still using my xp x64 partion over vista, because my blue tooth dongle and tv tuner card doesn't have a proper vista driver


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 9, 2008)

It's hard to make a desicion.

Just like the old days, some persuade you switch you from win2000 to xp


----------



## bretts31344 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just installed Vista on my PC. I really like some of the new features, but it really does come down to preference. I installed the 64-bit version and everything runs smoothly so far (I have a 32-bit version for sale BTW).


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 9, 2008)

^ Yeah x64 version is fine for me, running smooth, I ran it for more than 50+ hours without reboot and still runs as fine as a newly booted pc


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

xkm1948 said:


> Here's my rigs:
> 
> 3.6GHz Q6600
> ASUS Maximum Formula
> ...



64 bit vista. go for home premium, ultimate doesnt have any advantages worth the $$.

a few stubborn people can talk about 32 bit all the want, here is the key facts.

32 bit OS's are capped at 4GB of ram. 
That *INCLUDES* video card ram. 
With 512MB and 1GB cards (let alone SLI and crossfire) you end up losing a hella lot of ram. once you do reach that 4GB limit, many games and applications actually will crash (supreme commander is notorious for crashing at the 2.5GB usage levels on 32 bit OS's, due to video cards taking it upto the 3GB limit of most 32 bit systems)

32 and 64 bit actually use the same CD keys, so you can buy a 32 bit and use a 64 bit disk (for example, i have an ISO of vista 64 bit, and use that to install even tho i only have a 32 bit key)


----------



## timta2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't forget that most people here are enthusiasts so they are more likely than the rest of the general population to make the switch and probably earlier also. I think the general consensus is that it isn't much of an upgrade which is why Vista hasn't sold in the numbers that Microsoft was hoping for. I personally installed Vista thinking it was an upgrade but went back to XP because I just didn't like it.

You obviously have a nice system and if you have the money I say go for it. If you decide you don't like it you can always sell it.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 9, 2008)

Just like mussels said go with 64bit home premium or ultimate if ya cant find the latter. The only proggy i coudnt get werking with Ultimate was Itunes wich i managed to get werking after dl drivers for it other than that everything runs sweet including all my games.


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 9, 2008)

It's the small things in vista that I like - like being able to 'merge' folders that you copy to a place where a folder exists with the same name.  Rather than just being able to replace or cancel.

I also like the quick search start menu.  No more staring at the options in the start menu to try to remember where you put a program (often in the default folder under the publisher's name, which I always forget!), just type the first few letters of the program and it pops up in the list!

I have a pda and I find the new sync software is much better.

It's all the little changes that make it better which you only pick up on as you use it persistantly.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2008)

I only got vista because 

A) I WANT DX10
B) Shadowrun
C) Everyone is doing it!

I got a good deal on it too!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 9, 2008)

ya happy with Vista so far Shadow? Yad be able to run to Vantage to wich is another bonus of having Vista.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> ya happy with Vista so far Shadow? Yad be able to run to Vantage to wich is another bonus of having Vista.



I dont have it yet.. Shipping is taking forever my best guess is tomorrow.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm very happy with my Vista x86. Haven't had a BSoD to date (caused by Vista anyway, I get them because I push my hardware too far ). Also, Vista just adds so many small touches that XP didn't have.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 9, 2008)

I did get a few bsod a few months ago but since i updated my gpu drivers i havnt seen any more wooohoooo.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you have the hardware (and you do) to run Vista it is a great OS. I am useing it for ovre a year now and I'm quit happy with it. There are so many little things that just get under your skin and you can't live without them afterward and it is more stable then XP. But in the end it is a metter of personal preference.
I say go for Vista Home Premium 64 or Ultimat 64.


----------



## Edito (Jul 9, 2008)

Im using vista since the release date and i can´t imagine my PC with XP, go for vista its a great OS...


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yad be able to run to Vantage to wich is another bonus of having Vista.



Unfortunately only an advantage if you have dx10 gpu.  I have vista but I don't have a DX10 card so I'm still waiting to try vantage.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, the only thing that I'm gonna do is waiting for some deals at newegg.

190 bucks, man, that's not some small money


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 10, 2008)

look at my specs, i have vista and wont be going back to xp ever .


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2008)

EnglishLion said:


> It's the small things in vista that I like - like being able to 'merge' folders that you copy to a place where a folder exists with the same name.  Rather than just being able to replace or cancel.
> 
> I also like the quick search start menu.  No more staring at the options in the start menu to try to remember where you put a program (often in the default folder under the publisher's name, which I always forget!), just type the first few letters of the program and it pops up in the list!
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you it's all the little things in Vista that make it so much better than XP. The only legit reason I can see not switching to Vista is for people who don't have the proper amount of power needed to run Vista (games are the only thing with a TRUE recommended requirement not just what will work ). You have the hardware to make Vista sing it's beautiful song for you so why not utilize it?

I'm about to upgrade to Vista64 really soon and can't wait, I had my old harddrive die on me (it was pretty old) and the only thing I could find around the house was an old 20Gig IDE drive so I put XP SP2 on it until I could get another drive suitable for Vista...that was some of the most 'depressing' time I ever spent on my computer. XP isn't horrible by any means I like it, but going back was like I just...just...aaaaah! Once you get used to it you'll never go back!

K

P.S
...ever


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 10, 2008)

GOOD!

Then just tell me where I can find the best deals for Vista U-64bit Version!


----------



## Judas (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a funny thread  i can remember just six months ago most were saying  Vista is rubbish
and most saying "ill never buy it"   ....it seems the wind is now blowing from a different direction


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 10, 2008)

xkm1948 said:


> GOOD!
> 
> Then just tell me where I can find the best deals for Vista U-64bit Version!



Im selling some OS's, but it seems nobody is interested.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65173


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 10, 2008)

Can't believe I just lost a chance to buy Vista u-64bit for only 170 bucks!

Ahhh!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2008)

panchoman said:


> imo its not worth it.. its basically xp with some new skins, styles, spyware, and bloatware. its not much of an upgrade.




 No its not....


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 10, 2008)

170??


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> 170??




yeah, offerd at newegg, the oem version


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2008)

Please don't... for many tasks Vista is slower. On top of that Vista even with SP1 will crash on average roughly every 17.5hrs. I would go on, but this post will turn into essay length if I do.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Please don't... for many tasks Vista is slower. On top of that Vista even with SP1 will crash on average roughly every 17.5hrs. I would go on, but this post will turn into essay length if I do.




I will give it a try. If I don't like it, I will just switch back.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Please don't... for many tasks Vista is slower. On top of that Vista even with SP1 will crash on average roughly every 17.5hrs. I would go on, but this post will turn into essay length if I do.



my systems have been 24/7 folding for the last week. none of them have crashed. your stats are... full of shit, to be honest.


----------



## itsgeos (Jul 11, 2008)

*vista*

hi friends ..my name is geos...
i really think vista is best for your computer..
its really fasten up your computer..
if you have any suggestions please let me know...

===================================================

geos


be with your friends
no matter where ever you are...

www.orkut.com


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys!

Look at this deal, is it good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116493


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

xkm1948 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Look at this deal, is it good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116493



well the price is definately good. it seems like its the system builder edition, i dont know hte legalities of using it on your own PC, or how it differs from the retail/OEM models.


edit: from specifications



			
				egg said:
			
		

> This OEM System Builder Channel software requires the assembler to provide end user support for the Windows software and cannot be transferred to another computer once it is installed.



If the hardware changes, the OS may not work again.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well the price is definately good. it seems like its the system builder edition, i dont know hte legalities of using it on your own PC, or how it differs from the retail/OEM models.
> 
> 
> edit: from specifications
> ...




That includes Overclock, right?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

xkm1948 said:


> That includes Overclock, right?



no. its based on serial numbers, not speed.

partly assumption, but if you installed windows and then change the motherboard, or CPU - it could well stop working and insist you buy another OS.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> no. its based on serial numbers, not speed.
> 
> partly assumption, but if you installed windows and then change the motherboard, or CPU - it could well stop working and insist you buy another OS.





Then what about changing a video card?

indeed, I'm not gonna upgrade anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

xkm1948 said:


> Then what about changing a video card?
> 
> indeed, I'm not gonna upgrade anymore.



yeah but what happens if your motherboard fails, or you need to warranty some parts off?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2008)

That will be really BAD


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

AHHHHHH, its not going to insist you buy another OS after changing your mb. Windows has a hardware detection in it. So, say you change your MB and Video card 10 times or so. Its going to ask you to re-register it. Which makes sense from a business point of view. In theory, you could have one copy of your os, and jump it from PC to PC. OR, sell vanilla copies of your OS clone.    Its not going to ask you buy a new os, just register it to make sure your the owner.

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1106/1472617635_7e88b8d444.jpg?v=0


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> AHHHHHH, its not going to insist you buy another OS after changing your mb. Windows has a hardware detection in it. So, say you change your MB and Video card 10 times or so. Its going to ask you to re-register it. Which makes sense from a business point of view. In theory, you could have one copy of your os, and jump it from PC to PC. OR, sell vanilla copies of your OS clone.    Its not going to ask you buy a new os, just register it to make sure your the owner.



wrong. thats RETAIL.

There is RETAIL, OEM and then this one.

RETAIL you call them. OEM, you can sometimes get it reactivated over the phone. - this one, no. they actually say you cant transfer it between PC's, and MS have clearly stated before that a new motherboard is a new PC - and we DONT know if they have the same hardware limits (3 other devices as in XP home) before it tries the same thing.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think your wrong buddy. Most of my OS copies are OEM or free with intel packages and I never have had any problems getting a new activation key from MS even though my initial 3 have expired a LONG time ago. Everytime i call, the only question they ask is "is this the only pc the os is installed on" of course  .   And, if your talking about the copy of vista for 180 on newegg??? Your saying that if you buy this, install it on one pc, its going to check your MB and serial numbers?????WTF, then report it to MS and lock you out if you even need to reinstall on another pc? That does not make sense. I mean when you install windows, regardless of the MB , its usually hitting you up for activation as soon as your NIC drivers are installed. So, your saying that its going to gather your PC info, see that you have a different MB, then alter your activation key to lock you out, then require you to buy another copy? All from the same unmodified disc?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am excited to see how hard you bash back  


Your talking about this one right?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116493

I dont think its locking you out. More over its a binding contract to the license agreement it has. So, they are saying that if you get this copy then you are bound to one system its originally installed on "legally". However, that does not mean it wont install and work fine on a second or third or fourth pc. You are just violating your license agreement. Not to mention you will probably have to call microsoft to activate, but that all of what 5 minutes.

ALSO, system builder copies mean no tech support from Microsoft. The agreement for these are that the "system builder" that buys it and installs it, is now the ones who offers to support to the user with the copy. Thats why they are so cheap. Its like no warranty even though its the same thing. Whoever calls Microsoft for tech support anyways besides business professionals and people Jane Doe from muskeegon.


----------



## Judas (Jul 11, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> I think your wrong buddy. Most of my OS copies are OEM or free with intel packages and I never have had any problems getting a new activation key from MS even though my initial 3 have expired a LONG time ago. Everytime i call, the only question they ask is "is this the only pc the os is installed on" of course  .   And, if your talking about the copy of vista for 180 on newegg??? Your saying that if you buy this, install it on one pc, its going to check your MB and serial numbers?????WTF, then report it to MS and lock you out if you even need to reinstall on another pc? That does not make sense. I mean when you install windows, regardless of the MB , its usually hitting you up for activation as soon as your NIC drivers are installed. So, your saying that its going to gather your PC info, see that you have a different MB, then alter your activation key to lock you out, then require you to buy another copy? All from the same unmodified disc?



If you have OEM VISTA and you change your mother board that = a new licence which means a nice call to MS.
Even if you have retail and you change your MB you still need to activate Vista again, in about 7 month i have had 4 different mother boards. And have had to call them once, and then i talked to no one just a machine


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

Judas said:


> If you have OEM VISTA and you change your mother board that = a new licence which means a nice call to MS.
> Even if you have retail and you change your MB you still need to activate Vista again, in about 7 month i have had 4 different mother boards. And have had to call them once, and then i talked to no one just a machine



That's what I mean. You don't get locked out. I mean if you consider having to type the numbers in the phone for 5 minutes while you activate being locked out, then yeah. But to me, its really not that much of a pain.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

guys you're talking OEM. thats not OEM. OEM ones you are locked to one install at a time, and a call can fix it. thats a system builder OEI - it *is* different.

Unless you've used an OEI version personally, your info from the OEM versions is not proven correct.


----------



## Judas (Jul 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> guys you're talking OEM. thats not OEM. OEM ones you are locked to one install at a time, and a call can fix it. thats a system builder OEI - it *is* different.
> 
> Unless you've used an OEI version personally, your info from the OEM versions is not proven correct.



Ermm what is OEI  ?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

Judas said:


> Ermm what is OEI  ?



thats what was linked to. it says its an OEI System builder version.









edit: and if you click specifications, it says it CANNOT be transferred to another PC - that means if you call MS, they wont let you swap it to a new system.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have used 3 differant motherboards with my OEM vista,and it has activated fine every time.


----------



## richjordan255 (Jul 11, 2008)

microsoft go by peron with vista as long as they think its on one machine is all that matters


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

mussels , read what i wrote about System builders. You man beast you!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 11, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I have used 3 differant motherboards with my OEM vista,and it has activated fine every time.



You can shoot three people in a row with a gun as well, it'll fire just fine. That doesn't make it legal though. Your license is bound to your motherboard, period.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2008)

I never bought mine with my board,i bought it seperate.At least i have a legal key and am not trying to crack it.

Did not microsoft relax the wga rules?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2008)

So, should I go for the one on newegg? What are your suggestions, guys?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

xkm1948 said:


> So, should I go for the one on newegg? What are your suggestions, guys?



PM me


----------

